# It started back in 1981...lol.



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Found this picture of me back in '80 (I think) with a costume that I put together on my own. Not sure what I was going for (Tri-clops, perhaps...lol), but remember being excited about it and having fun with a kit that had some of that fake skin with a 1/2 an eyeball, blood, some grease paint, some fake teeth, and I had gotten a pair some fake pointy ears. The hair was some of that fake fur that my mom sewed together for me...lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Joker that was really good especially for your age. I love it especially the Mork from Ork suspenders.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL I was just going to comment on the suspenders those are scary


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

You know... most of us would not share our "70-80"s costume pictures. But spot on dude! I like the hurt arm/hand gesture. And the facial expression... priceless.
Memories....


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Wow Joker that was really good especially for your age. I love it especially the Mork from Ork suspenders.


LOL...for some reason I thought those would make the outfit. Looking at it now i had more of a mutated inbred thing going on....lol.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your facial expression is just great!!! I had suspenders like that, but they were Rainbow Brite, not Mork from Ork 
Awesome pic joker, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha. you were a cute little monster back then!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, how, um, adorable?

That's a great picture, Joker!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I wished I had a picture from the previous year. The year before this one I was dracula. Do you know how hard it is for a blonde kid to be dracula? Mom used either V05, vaseline or maybe both to slick back my hair. Then she took water colors and painted it all black. My best friend of over 4 years was standing right next to me and didn't even notice me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

love it Shane....so cool, thanks for posting your childhood photo...it does explain a WHOLE lot!!! lol


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is TOOO Funny! Thank you for sharing those cool pics. When I was young I had some genious neighbors that always built incredible halloween costumes, Like a spider while sliding around on a custom made dolly while using thier legs and arms as the legs of the spider and an 8' tall dinosaur out of chicken wire and mache'. When your only 5 and you see these things and they become magical and alter your brain (for the better). I love that pic..... reminds me of my early halloweens. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The X-Files Season 4 Episode 2 "HOME"

Great costume. Shows a lot of talent for such a youngun!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You were really talented, even back then. It's funny how many off us that love haunting were like that even as kids. We never grow out of it.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude, I LOVE your pic.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's not a costume. That's NORMAL 'round these here parts.....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I think we should start up a childhood Halloween nostolgia photo thread.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cute creature you were. You haven't changed a bit, Joker.


----------

